# Ibanesto cuenta azul 6,10% TAE



## mave_victor (19 Jul 2008)

Despues de la sorpresa de ing direct, viene ibanesto y sube la oferta.

6,10% TAE.

Entiendo que la cuenta azul dará ese interés a todo el mundo, ya que en las condiciones no dice lo contrario, no así en ing que es para nuevos clientes y/o aumentos de saldo. Así que doy por hecho que mi cuenta creada hace 1 mes, se actualizará del 5,5% al 6,1%. De todas formas llamaré por telefono para preguntar, y cuando cobre los intereses lo calcularé para estar más seguro.

Otra cosa a favor esque son 6 meses en contra de los 5 de ing.

(*) TAE 6,10% calculada para cualquier importe a partir de 1 céntimo de €, *tipo nominal anual de 5,94% aplicable hasta 31 de Enero de 2009, a partir del 1 de Febrero de 2009 se remunera al 3,44% nominal anual, TAE de 3,5%* Liquidación mensual de intereses, retención fiscal del 18% para residentes en España, excepto residentes en Navarra cuya retención fiscal es del 15%. La cuenta AZUL es No transaccional, es decir no admite domiciliaciones. R.B.E.: 958/08.


----------



## federicoterron (19 Jul 2008)

mave_victor dijo:


> Despues de la sorpresa de ing direct, viene ibanesto y sube la oferta.
> 
> 6,10% TAE.
> 
> ...



Llame esta mañana y la teleoperadora no se aclaraba si los antiguos clientes de la cuenta seguian con el 5,5% o les darian el 6,1%. Llamare la semana que viene a ver si lo tienen claro.


----------



## mave_victor (19 Jul 2008)

federicoterron dijo:


> Llame esta mañana y la teleoperadora no se aclaraba si los antiguos clientes de la cuenta seguian con el 5,5% o les darian el 6,1%. Llamare la semana que viene a ver si lo tienen claro.



Espero que si porque sino, les saco todo el dinero que les metí la semana pasada y me paso a ing, que por 0,1% no me voy a joder al 5,5%.


----------



## Sukarrieta (19 Jul 2008)

http://ibanesto.es/cs/Satellite?can...agename=iBanesto/Page/IB_Page_DetalleProducto

pues va a ser solo para los nuevos clientes... o contratas el deposito azul... y solo para aumentos de saldo..... osea copy paste de ing pero cambiando %...


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (19 Jul 2008)

bueno a ver que pasa cuando intentemos transferir dinero de ing a ibanesto...


----------



## federicoterron (19 Jul 2008)

Sukarrieta dijo:


> http://ibanesto.es/cs/Satellite?can...agename=iBanesto/Page/IB_Page_DetalleProducto
> 
> pues va a ser solo para los nuevos clientes... o contratas el deposito azul... y solo para aumentos de saldo..... osea copy paste de ing pero cambiando %...



El problema del deposito azul es que hay que hacer otra vez el papeleo y con lo lentos que son....


----------



## federicoterron (19 Jul 2008)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> bueno a ver que pasa cuando intentemos transferir dinero de ing a ibanesto...



Tiene toda la pinta que la semana que viene ofreceran el 6.10% TAE. En otro hilo decia un forero que hoy seguian ofreciendo el 5.5%.


----------



## BurBorja (19 Jul 2008)

federicoterron dijo:


> Tiene toda la pinta que la semana que viene ofreceran el 6.10% TAE. En otro hilo decia un forero que hoy seguian ofreciendo el 5.5%.



Yo me he dado de alta esta mañana y me han hablado del 6.10% desde hoy mismo para nuevos clientes


----------



## federicoterron (19 Jul 2008)

BurBorja dijo:


> Yo me he dado de alta esta mañana y me han hablado del 6.10% desde hoy mismo para nuevos clientes



ING o Ibanesto???


----------



## Tuerto (20 Jul 2008)

Los ya clientes sólo tienen la opción de contratar el depósito azul al 6,1% de interés para nuevos ingresos, es decir, que los que ya tenemos la cuenta azul al 5,5% nos quedamos como estamos. 

Peeero... el depósito azul tiene dos ventajas respecto a ING, la primera que los intereses te los abonan cada mes y la segunda que no has de mantener tu posición hasta el final del depósito.

Saludos.


----------



## CaCO3 (20 Jul 2008)

Tuerto dijo:


> Peeero... el depósito azul tiene dos ventajas respecto a ING, la primera que los intereses te los abonan cada mes y la segunda que no has de mantener tu posición hasta el final del depósito.



Lo primero se puede ver como una desventaja: si te abonan los intereses cada mes, entonces pagas impuestos cada mes y el TAE real acaba siendo menor, ¿no?

EDITO: ¿Para contratar el depósito azul, hay también que hacer papeleo? ¿No se puede contratar por internet el que ya tiene una cuenta azul?


----------



## tucapital.es (20 Jul 2008)

caco3 dijo:


> Lo primero se puede ver como una desventaja: si te abonan los intereses cada mes, entonces pagas impuestos cada mes y el TAE real acaba siendo menor, ¿no?



El depósito tiene un TAE prefijado. Si se devenga mensualmente lo que hace es disminuir el TIN, que es el dinero que realmente te paga el banco.

2 depósitos con el mismo TAE, uno que devenga los intereses mensualemente y otro al final, es mejor el segundo en cuando a la cantidad neta de intereses que paga el banco.

Salu2.


----------



## Tuerto (20 Jul 2008)

caco3 dijo:


> Lo primero se puede ver como una desventaja: si te abonan los intereses cada mes, entonces pagas impuestos cada mes y el TAE real acaba siendo menor, ¿no?
> 
> EDITO: ¿Para contratar el depósito azul, hay también que hacer papeleo? ¿No se puede contratar por internet el que ya tiene una cuenta azul?



En principio siempre es mejor que te abonen los intereses cada mes, puesto que estos intereses entran en el depósito y pasan a rentar. Otra cosa es que este rendimiento ya te lo cuenten en la T.A.E. resultante.

Lo del papeleo para el deposito es un asunto que tengo que mirar, si es necesario, pues ajo y agua...

Estaremos al tanto. Saludos.


----------



## dejota (20 Jul 2008)

*Desventaja cuenta Azul*

Hola. 
A parte de lo que comentáis, acabo de llamar a Ibanesto y me dicen que su horario es de 8 a 22 de lunes a sábado. Un punto en contra con respecto a ING que tienes atención las 24 H. También he de decir, que por la noche a partir de las 12 H es imposible operar con ING, ya que realizan tareas de mantenimiento en sus sistemas, pero si te atienden al teléfono. Con Ibaneto no se si ocurrirá igual.

Puede resultar algo irrelevante, hasta el día que tienes una URGENCIA y necesitas contactar con tu banco.

A pesar de ésto, tengo la cuenta azul contratada.

Saludos.


----------



## federicoterron (20 Jul 2008)

Tuerto dijo:


> En principio siempre es mejor que te abonen los intereses cada mes, puesto que estos intereses entran en el depósito y pasan a rentar. Otra cosa es que este rendimiento ya te lo cuenten en la T.A.E. resultante.
> 
> Lo del papeleo para el deposito es un asunto que tengo que mirar, si es necesario, pues ajo y agua...
> 
> Estaremos al tanto. Saludos.



Para los clientes de la cuenta azul, no es necesario hacer papeleo para contratar el deposito azul.


----------



## Tuerto (20 Jul 2008)

federicoterron dijo:


> Para los clientes de la cuenta azul, no es necesario hacer papeleo para contratar el deposito azul.



Así, pones tus datos de identifición, le das a "contratar" y ya esta?, gracias

Saludos.


----------



## federicoterron (20 Jul 2008)

Tuerto dijo:


> Así, pones tus datos de identifición, le das a "contratar" y ya esta?, gracias
> 
> Saludos.



Cuando vas a contratar el deposito azul te pregunta si eres cliente, pones tus claves y listo. El problema es que todavia salen las condiciones antiguas del 5.5%, yo me esperaria a mañana a ver si ya lo han actualizado.


----------



## Tuerto (20 Jul 2008)

federicoterron dijo:


> Cuando vas a contratar el deposito azul te pregunta si eres cliente, pones tus claves y listo. El problema es que todavia salen las condiciones antiguas del 5.5%, yo me esperaria a mañana a ver si ya lo han actualizado.



Ok, a ver si permite pasar el incremento de saldo de la cuenta azul desde el día 15.

Saludos.


----------



## Rocket (21 Jul 2008)

Antes si que lo dudaba, pero ahora ya veo MAS QUE SEGURO un yuri al 6%... :


----------



## Tuerto (21 Jul 2008)

Rocket dijo:


> Antes si que lo dudaba, pero ahora ya veo MAS QUE SEGURO un yuri al 6%... :



Estas ofertas son para nuevos clientes y plazos más o menos cortos, es una jugada más de marketing que de tendencia de tipos.

Saludos.


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (21 Jul 2008)

*para un depósito*



federicoterron dijo:


> Cuando vas a contratar el deposito azul te pregunta si eres cliente, pones tus claves y listo. El problema es que todavia salen las condiciones antiguas del 5.5%, yo me esperaria a mañana a ver si ya lo han actualizado.



Ayer salía el 5,5%, pero hoy no deja abrir el depósito. Sale un mensaje

“Vd. esta intentando realizar una imposición por un importe superior a su saldo máximo contratable que a día de hoy es de + euros":


.¿Efecto del caótico iBanesto?, ¿no se puede contratar si no es con aumento de saldos globales a fecha de 15 de Julio?

En cualquier caso son miserias, tal y como está la inflacción real.

Incluso para un cantidad no desdeñable (40.000 € , tope de FDG para una pareja) ese diferencial de 0,5% supone la bonita cantidad de 70 euros netos,....¡ menos lo que me han cobrado esta tarde al llenar el depósito de gasoil, 74 euros!.:


edito: contabilizo diferencial de intereses netos y no brutos.


----------



## federicoterron (21 Jul 2008)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Ayer salía el 5,5%, pero hoy no deja abrir el depósito. Sale un mensaje
> 
> “Vd. esta intentando realizar una imposición por un importe superior a su saldo máximo contratable que a día de hoy es de + euros":
> 
> ...



A mi me ha salido ese mismo mensaje, he hecho una transferencia simbolica de unos centimos para ver si me deja contratar el deposito azul al 6.1%.


----------



## Tuerto (22 Jul 2008)

federicoterron dijo:


> A mi me ha salido ese mismo mensaje, he hecho una transferencia simbolica de unos centimos para ver si me deja contratar el deposito azul al 6.1%.



A mi tambien me pone el dichoso mensaje, ¿Le ha funcionado a alguien?

Saludos.


----------



## Uno que pasaba... (22 Jul 2008)

Por lo que se puede leer en la página web (en pequeño, letras blancas, debajo de la chica sonriente de la portada), pone que lo del 6,1% en la cuenta azul es tanto para clientes nuevos como para incrementos de saldo desde el 15 de Julio.

A ver si compruebo cómo la tengo yo...  Lo que pasa es que, ¿cuánto te tardan en llegar las claves? Porque llevo esperando desde hace bastante.


----------



## arrhenius (22 Jul 2008)

Yo no veo por ningun lado eso del deposito azul!! lo que veo es que los incrementos desde el 15 de julio van al 6.1, yo mhe movido pasta para alla ,pero no se si me lo van a remunerar al 6.1 o no, es un poco.. caotico 


confio en que si, ya veremos, eso si, hasta el dia 14 de agosto no lo sabre, que es cuando me pagan los intereses


----------



## tucapital.es (22 Jul 2008)

arrhenius dijo:


> Yo no veo por ningun lado eso del deposito azul!! lo que veo es que los incrementos desde el 15 de julio van al 6.1, yo mhe movido pasta para alla ,pero no se si me lo van a remunerar al 6.1 o no, es un poco.. caotico
> 
> 
> confio en que si, ya veremos, eso si, hasta el dia 14 de agosto no lo sabre, que es cuando me pagan los intereses



Si ya eres cliente y quieres beneficiarte dle 6,1%, debes de contratar el depósito Azul:

http://www.ibanesto.es/cs/Satellite...agename=iBanesto/Page/IB_Page_DetalleProducto

No sé qué le pasa al enlace que no funciona. Debes de entrar en IBANESTO.COM y haz click en el botón que pone todos los productos y ya te aparece un menú en el que figura el depósito azul.


Salu2


----------



## arrhenius (22 Jul 2008)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Si ya eres cliente y quieres beneficiarte dle 6,1%, debes de contratar el depósito Azul:
> 
> http://www.ibanesto.es/cs/Satellite...agename=iBanesto/Page/IB_Page_DetalleProducto
> 
> ...



muchas gracias, ya he contratado un deposito azul, pero no entiendo por qué no esta disponible la opcion cuando estas logeado, hay que salirse fuera y contratar desde la web, me parece muy poco intuitivo.

thanks!


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (22 Jul 2008)

federicoterron dijo:


> A mi me ha salido ese mismo mensaje, he hecho una transferencia simbolica de unos centimos para ver si me deja contratar el deposito azul al 6.1%.



Paice que no son tan flexibles como ING a la hora de aplicar la politica de fidelización, y no van a contar con los ingresos anteriores al 15 de julio como suceptibles de abrir depósito al 6,1%;,,,, lo tendremos en cuenta.

Eso, os que son unos mataos a la hora de programar las excepciones del sistema.

Probaremos a hablar por tlf, a ver que cuentan, aunque nunc me fío de lo que me cuentan.


----------



## BurBorja (22 Jul 2008)

juanantz dijo:


> Una duda.
> 
> Acabo de recibir los contratos de ibanesto por email y me sigue apareciendo en el mismo que el interés es el 5,5%
> 
> ...




yo contrate el deposito el sabado. Hoy me ha llegado los contratos indicandome que es un 5.5% tambien. He llamado y una operadora me ha indicado que mandan un anexo al contrato diciendo que es al 6% hasta el 31 de diciembre. Me van a mandar unos contratos nuevos en breve.

Menudos chapuceros. Di que es poco dinero...


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (22 Jul 2008)

Amagar o ejecutar una transferencia desde la cuenta azul IBANESTO al 5,5 % a a ING no hace mella en el sistema, es decir, no hay contraoferta. 

A alguien se le ocurren mas experimentos?


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (22 Jul 2008)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Amagar o ejecutar una transferencia desde la cuenta azul IBANESTO al 5,5 % a a ING no hace mella en el sistema, es decir, no hay contraoferta.
> 
> A alguien se le ocurren mas experimentos?



el mejor experimento es llevártelo a ING al 6% y esperar


----------



## mave_victor (22 Jul 2008)

Bueno, acabo de hacer un depósito por el máximo que me ha dejado, ya que tienen que ser ingresos a partir del 15 de julio. El dinero que me sobra creo que lo meteré en el ing y me haré nuevo cliente. Un saludo.

Depósito a plazo - mensaje de confirmación de imposición 

Usted ha realizado un iDepósito a plazo con los siguientes datos: 
Tipo de depósito: En Euros 
Plazo: 5,94% Nominal 6,10 % TAE hasta 31 de Enero
3,44% Nominal 3,5% TAE desde 31 de Enero 
Importe: x Euro. 
Fecha valor: 22-07-2008 
Fecha de vencimiento: 31-01-2009 
Cuenta de abono/cargo: XXX
Liquidación de intereses: MENSUAL 
T.A.E.: 6,10 
Renovación automática: Si 
Capitalización de intereses: Si 

Condiciones de liquidación: 
Concepto Tasa Fecha inicio Fecha fin 
INTER.HABER +5,9400 % 22-07-2008 30-01-2009 
PENAL.CANC.IPF +0,0000 % 22-07-2008 30-01-2009 
RETENC.HACIENDA +18,0000 % 22-07-2008 30-01-2009


----------



## mave_victor (22 Jul 2008)

Por cierto, a alguien se le ha ocurrido sacar su dinero de ibanesto, y al día siguiente volverlo a meter para ver si deja contratar el deposito al 6,1%?


----------



## arrhenius (22 Jul 2008)

mave_victor dijo:


> Por cierto, a alguien se le ha ocurrido sacar su dinero de ibanesto, y al día siguiente volverlo a meter para ver si deja contratar el deposito al 6,1%?



joder.. espero que no sean tan paquetes como para dejarte hacer eso... xD


----------



## federicoterron (22 Jul 2008)

arrhenius dijo:


> joder.. espero que no sean tan paquetes como para dejarte hacer eso... xD



No se que decirte, segun una empleada de ibanesto que ha estado escribiendo por este foro, una vez creado el deposito azul al 6.10% por incremento de saldo te puedes llevar tranquilamente el dinero que tenias el 15 de Julio al 5.5% en la cuenta azul, ya que supuestamente no es obligatorio mantener la posicion global como si obliga ING, lo cual me parece bastante raro.


----------



## federicoterron (22 Jul 2008)

mave_victor dijo:


> Bueno, acabo de hacer un depósito por el máximo que me ha dejado, ya que tienen que ser ingresos a partir del 15 de julio. El dinero que me sobra creo que lo meteré en el ing y me haré nuevo cliente. Un saludo.
> 
> Depósito a plazo - mensaje de confirmación de imposición
> 
> ...



Parece que ya lo han arreglado y salen las condiciones nuevas.


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (22 Jul 2008)

federicoterron dijo:


> No se que decirte, segun una empleada de ibanesto que ha estado escribiendo por este foro, una vez creado el deposito azul al 6.10% por incremento de saldo te puedes llevar tranquilamente el dinero que tenias el 15 de Julio al 5.5% en la cuenta azul, ya que supuestamente no es obligatorio mantener la posicion global como si obliga ING, lo cual me parece bastante raro.



Pues en la web si que dice taxativamente, que deben ser "nuevos" que incrementen "la posición en Banesto" respecto al 15 de Julio.

_Depósito AZUL
Con el depósito AZUL 6,10 TAE (*) tus ahorros crecen todos los meses. Tienes total disposición de tu dinero. Sin gastos, ni comisiones, y con la confianza de un gran Banco.


- Para nuevos ingresos que incrementen tu posición en Banesto respecto al saldo del 15 de julio._........

Igual luego van, y lo interpretan de forma laxa (no como la suma de todos los productos sino la de un producto en particular). Sobre todo si se le retiran de forma significativa depósitos hacia ING. Eso es lo que creo que hay que hacer para que espabilen.

Bueno, aver si alguien prueba a "sacar y meter", que a mi me da la risa, y creo que va a ser que no.

Ediito el 31 de julio: en un post msa adelante se aclarara el tema.


----------



## federicoterron (22 Jul 2008)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Pues en la web si que dice taxativamente, que deben ser "nuevos" que incrementen "la posición en Banesto" respecto al 15 de Julio.
> 
> _Depósito AZUL
> Con el depósito AZUL 6,10 TAE (*) tus ahorros crecen todos los meses. Tienes total disposición de tu dinero. Sin gastos, ni comisiones, y con la confianza de un gran Banco.
> ...



Parece que la gente se esta llevando la pasta a ING. Esta tarde me llamaron de iBanesto diciendo que me subian el tipo de interes de la cuenta azul desde el 5.5% al 6.1%, me dijeron que no hacia falta que firmara nuevos contratos ni que tenia que contratar el deposito azul. De todos modos, esperare a cobrar los intereses para ver si no es un cuento chino.


----------



## mckote (23 Jul 2008)

federicoterron dijo:


> Parece que la gente se esta llevando la pasta a ING. Esta tarde me llamaron de iBanesto diciendo que me subian el tipo de interes de la cuenta azul desde el 5.5% al 6.1%, me dijeron que no hacia falta que firmara nuevos contratos ni que tenia que contratar el deposito azul. De todos modos, esperare a cobrar los intereses para ver si no es un cuento chino.




Has hecho tu algun movimiento para que te hallan realizado esta "oferta"??
¿algun traspaso a ING por casualidad? 

Saludos


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (23 Jul 2008)

federicoterron dijo:


> No se que decirte, segun una empleada de ibanesto que ha estado escribiendo por este foro, una vez creado el deposito azul al 6.10% por incremento de saldo te puedes llevar tranquilamente el dinero que tenias el 15 de Julio al 5.5% en la cuenta azul, ya que supuestamente no es obligatorio mantener la posicion global como si obliga ING, lo cual me parece bastante raro.



si alguno sois clientes de ING desde casi sus inicios en España recordareis que cuando sacaban los famosos depósitos a un mes al 6% para nuevos ingresos, bastaba con hacer un ingreso y luego sacar el resto de la cuenta naranja a otra cuenta, incluso había ocasiones que hacían la oferta, sacabas el dinero y a los pocos días lo volvías a ingresar y te entraba al 6%

así era ING al principio, por eso no es de extrañar que iBanesto con lo chapus que son hagan lo mismo, de todos modos no me quedan muchas ganas para intentarlo con ellos


----------



## tucapital.es (23 Jul 2008)

ST77XX dijo:


> si alguno sois clientes de ING desde casi sus inicios en España recordareis que cuando sacaban los famosos depósitos a un mes al 6% para nuevos ingresos, bastaba con hacer un ingreso y luego sacar el resto de la cuenta naranja a otra cuenta, incluso había ocasiones que hacían la oferta, sacabas el dinero y a los pocos días lo volvías a ingresar y te entraba al 6%
> 
> Así era ING al principio, por eso no es de extrañar que iBanesto con lo chapus que son hagan lo mismo, de todos modos no me quedan muchas ganas para intentarlo con ellos



Es cierto, yo llevo con ellos desdel el principio y eran un poco chapuceros, pero con el paso de los años han ido mejorando sus mecanismos, sin embargo sigue teniendo puntos débiles con los que podemos conseguir algo más de rentabilidad.

Salu2.


----------



## federicoterron (23 Jul 2008)

mckote dijo:


> Has hecho tu algun movimiento para que te hallan realizado esta "oferta"??
> ¿algun traspaso a ING por casualidad?
> 
> Saludos



No he hecho ningun movimiento, solo tenga en la cuenta la OTE minima de 100 euros. El Sabado les llame para que me aclararan si a los antiguos clientes les iban a aplicar el 6.1% y como la teleoperadora no tenia las ideas claras quedaron en llamarme esta semana.


----------



## BurBorja (23 Jul 2008)

ST77XX dijo:


> si alguno sois clientes de ING desde casi sus inicios en España recordareis que cuando sacaban los famosos depósitos a un mes al 6% para nuevos ingresos, bastaba con hacer un ingreso y luego sacar el resto de la cuenta naranja a otra cuenta, incluso había ocasiones que hacían la oferta, sacabas el dinero y a los pocos días lo volvías a ingresar y te entraba al 6%
> 
> así era ING al principio, por eso no es de extrañar que iBanesto con lo chapus que son hagan lo mismo, de todos modos no me quedan muchas ganas para intentarlo con ellos



Chapuceros pero grandes.Yo hasta que no me manden el contrato con el 6,1% no muevo ni un duro. Por otra parte, cada vez me lo estoy pensando mas el meter pasta, ya que se trata de uno de los bancos que tiene mas papeletas para que casque el año que viene. Esta en el ranquing de bancos y cajas en el puesto 5 mas o menos con problemas de liquidez


----------



## federicoterron (23 Jul 2008)

BurBorja dijo:


> Chapuceros pero grandes.Yo hasta que no me manden el contrato con el 6,1% no muevo ni un duro. Por otra parte, cada vez me lo estoy pensando mas el meter pasta, ya que se trata de uno de los bancos que tiene mas papeletas para que casque el año que viene. *Esta en el ranquing de bancos y cajas en el puesto 5 mas o menos con problemas de liquidez*



Que ranking???
Segun las tablas de azkuna es de los bancos que tiene la tasa de morosidad mas baja.


----------



## BurBorja (23 Jul 2008)

federicoterron dijo:


> Que ranking???
> Segun las tablas de azkuna es de los bancos que tiene la tasa de morosidad mas baja.



Liquidez, creo que es de liquidez. No pienses que todos los bancos que te dan esta rentabilidad es por amor al arte. 

Si te dan duros a 4,9 pesetas, desconfia. Aunque sea un pelín


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (24 Jul 2008)

BurBorja dijo:


> Liquidez, creo que es de liquidez. No pienses que todos los bancos que te dan esta rentabilidad es por amor al arte.
> 
> Si te dan duros a 4,9 pesetas, desconfia. Aunque sea un pelín



liquidez?, creo que tienen 2500 millones de euros en caja, es una de las 4 entidades en españa que tiene caja, el caso de ibanesto no es el un banco con problemas de liquidez que necesita captar pasivo imperiosamente, parece que lo que pretende es reforzarse como banco online con el punto de mira en ing.


----------



## Fraction (27 Jul 2008)

Hola buenas noches, estoy interesado en contratar esta cuenta pero os he leido y me echa un poco para atrás los plazos de tiempo y las "chapuzas" que van montando y queria preguntaros si alguien sabe si presentándome directamente en una oficina de Banesto agilizaria trámites...... al menos para contratar la cuenta azul y luego ya desde internet poder operar ¿qué papeleo me pedirán?

Gracias inversores


----------



## 2pos (27 Jul 2008)

Fraction dijo:


> Hola buenas noches, estoy interesado en contratar esta cuenta pero os he leido y me echa un poco para atrás los plazos de tiempo y las "chapuzas" que van montando y queria preguntaros si alguien sabe si presentándome directamente en una oficina de Banesto agilizaria trámites...... al menos para contratar la cuenta azul y luego ya desde internet poder operar ¿qué papeleo me pedirán?
> 
> Gracias inversores




Bienvenido Fraction.
Primero que nada te diré que no hagas mucho caso de lo que leas en este, ni en ningún foro de internet. Aquí opinan como catedráticos desde gente que no tiene ni zorra idea, hasta gente que opina por interés. Lee mucho, y saca tus propias conclusiones.
NO puedes contratar la cuenta AZUL a través de Banesto. Obligatoriamente por internet, y cuando te envien el email diciendo que tu contrato está activado, entonces si podrás pedir tus claves de acceso en una oficina de Banesto, si no quieres esperar el envio y si, son un poco más lentos de lo habitual en la tramitacion, pero tampoco nada escandaloso.
Papeleo poco, fotoc del DNI y algo más, te pedirán tambien algún documento que te vincule a una empresa: nómina o certificado de personal. La primera OTE (es una autorizacion que tienes que firmar para que te hagan el primer cargo en una cuenta de otro banco que ya tengas) no la hagas por más de 100 euros, y cuando tengas todo operativo y veas que funcionan las claves, ya metes lo que quieras. Puede pasar un mes más o menos.
La cuenta Azul funciona perfectamente, la Web es sencilla pero práctica y la atención telefónica no es ni más ni menos desastre que toda la banca virtual en este pais. Habla siempre con al menos tres operadoras diferentes antes de tomar una decision importante, como las saques de su robotizado mensaje, cada una te dirá algo diferente. Ibanesto tiene algo bueno que los demás bancos no tienen y es un sistema de mensajes SMS gratuitos, que te envian a cada movimiento de tu cuenta. Es un servicio cojonudo.
Lo que si te advierto es una cosa: vas a poder operar SOLO con un canal: internet. La banca telefónica de Ibanesto, no funciona para los clientes de la cuenta Azul. Te prometen en la Web que "puedes disponer cuando quieras de tu dinero, por teléfono o por internet", y esto es lo que firmas en el contrato, pero es sencillamente UNA MENTIRA, con lo que tus ahorros van a estar en un sitio que depende de que una simple página Web funcione o no. Tu decides. Saludos y nuevamente, bienvenido.


----------



## rosonero (27 Jul 2008)

2pos dijo:


> Bienvenido Fraction.
> Primero que nada te diré que no hagas mucho caso de lo que leas en este, ni en ningún foro de internet. Aquí opinan como catedráticos desde gente que no tiene ni zorra idea, hasta gente que opina por interés. Lee mucho, y saca tus propias conclusiones.
> NO puedes contratar la cuenta AZUL a través de Banesto. Obligatoriamente por internet, y cuando te envien el email diciendo que tu contrato está activado, entonces si podrás pedir tus claves de acceso en una oficina de Banesto, si no quieres esperar el envio y si, son un poco más lentos de lo habitual en la tramitacion, pero tampoco nada escandaloso.
> Papeleo poco, fotoc del DNI y algo más, te pedirán tambien algún documento que te vincule a una empresa: nómina o certificado de personal. La primera OTE (es una autorizacion que tienes que firmar para que te hagan el primer cargo en una cuenta de otro banco que ya tengas) no la hagas por más de 100 euros, y cuando tengas todo operativo y veas que funcionan las claves, ya metes lo que quieras. Puede pasar un mes más o menos.
> ...



Hasta yo que pasaba por aquí sin más, casi me convences con Ibanesto, pero el último párrafo mete un miedo _que pa' que_


----------



## Fraction (27 Jul 2008)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta 2pos, me has resuelto muchas dudas.


----------



## federicoterron (27 Jul 2008)

Pelicano dijo:


> ¿un canal?
> yo el Jueves saqué dinero de la cuenta azul desde una oficina FISICA de banesto, así que si se cae la web vas a la oficina física pra ingresar o sacar dinero y punto



Cobran alguna comision por ingresar sacar dinero de una oficina fisica??


----------



## 2pos (27 Jul 2008)

federicoterron dijo:


> Cobran alguna comision por ingresar sacar dinero de una oficina fisica??



No, no cobran comisión en Banesto por sacar dinero de la cuenta Azul. Pelícano tiene mucha razón. No recordaba que efectivamente se puede sacar dinero desde cualquier oficina de Banesto, simplemente con el DNI. Claro que, si se cae la Web para los clientes, lo más probable es que tambien esté caida para Banesto mismo.
De todas formas me refería a que toda la banca a distancia es multicanal (telefónica e internet), excepto en Ibanesto, que unilateralmente por parte de la Entidad, la han convertido en monocanal a pesar, y en contradiccion, del contrato que firmamos los clientes de la cuenta Azul.


----------



## 2pos (28 Jul 2008)

Pelicano dijo:


> No tiene porque, son redes diferentes, una cosa es que se caíga su red intranet, y otra cosa es que lo haga su red internet o incluso ambas...
> 
> No tenemos manera de saber si la red de Ibanesto.com forma parte de la Intranet de Banesto, ellos lo sabrán, y yo también veo difícil que se caiga una ni otra, pero... gigantes mayores ya han caído. Por otra parte, créeme, TODO es hackeable, y yo no quiero rizar el rizo pero, imagina por un momento que la Entidad tenga problemas de líquidez. En este caso, si fuera mia, lo primero que hago es tener una "avería" gravisima en la Web, y despues que vaya todo el mundo a pagar abogados para denunciarme, que ya tendré tiempo para pagar la multa que me corresponda
> 
> ...


----------



## 2pos (28 Jul 2008)

Pelicano dijo:


> Ahora la pregunta es, respecto a la posibilidad de ir a una oficina física ¿pasa lo mismo con otros bancos de Internet ING, UNOE, ACTIVOBANK... ?
> Por ejemplo, que yo sepa existen pocas entidades físicas de ING pero no te dejan hacer ingresos/reintegros mas que en su oficina central de las rozas en madrid...




Que yo recuerde ahora mismo, Openbank te permite ingresar/sacar en oficinas físicas de Banesto. Y creo que Activo también, en las del Sabadell, pero de esto último no estoy seguro.


----------



## BurBorja (28 Jul 2008)

Alucinante. Me acaban de mandar por segunda vez el contrato de la cuenta AZUL sin corregir con el TAE DEL 5,49. A pesar que les dije que me lo enviaran con el 6,10% o en su defecto las clausula por escrito donde indicara que era un deposito al 6%.

Se acabo mi paciencia tiene un limite. Me voy a otro sitio. ¿Alguna recomentacion?

Menudos incompetentes!!!!!


----------



## tucapital.es (28 Jul 2008)

BurBorja dijo:


> Alucinante. Me acaban de mandar por segunda vez el contrato de la cuenta AZUL sin corregir con el TAE DEL 5,49. A pesar que les dije que me lo enviaran con el 6,10% o en su defecto las clausula por escrito donde indicara que era un deposito al 6%.
> 
> Se acabo mi paciencia tiene un limite. Me voy a otro sitio. ¿Alguna recomentacion?
> 
> Menudos incompetentes!!!!!



ING está ofreciendo también el 6% TAE pero sólo 5 meses, y si eres cliente, por incremento o por amago también puedes conseguir el 6% TAE.

Luego está Openbank y Activo bank que están ofreciendo depósitos anuales al 6% cada uno.

Puedes comparar y elegir el producto que más te interesa en el ranking de los mejores depósitos bancarios a plazo publicado en Tu Capital - Los mejores depósitos bancarios

Salu2.


----------



## vican (28 Jul 2008)

BurBorja dijo:


> Yo me he dado de alta esta mañana y me han hablado del 6.10% desde hoy mismo para nuevos clientes



este es el mejor deposito a 5-6 meses o preferirias vosotros uno a 12 meses al 5,3% por ejemplo k hay en caixa galicia


----------



## MAZINGUERPETA (28 Jul 2008)

porque no pone alguien en conocimiento (yo no tengo esa cuenta) de una organizacion de consumidores esa discrepancia entre el servivo contratado y lo firmado en la cuenta azul de Ibanesto.creo que seria la unica forma de que saliera a la luz y mejoraran...no?


----------



## 2pos (28 Jul 2008)

MAZINGUERPETA dijo:


> porque no pone alguien en conocimiento (yo no tengo esa cuenta) de una organizacion de consumidores esa discrepancia entre el servivo contratado y lo firmado en la cuenta azul de Ibanesto.creo que seria la unica forma de que saliera a la luz y mejoraran...no?




Entiendo que el primer paso es el Defensor del Cliente de la entidad, el siguiente el Banco de España. El proceso está en marcha, por mi parte.


----------



## vican (28 Jul 2008)

2pos dijo:


> Entiendo que el primer paso es el Defensor del Cliente de la entidad, el siguiente el Banco de España. El proceso está en marcha, por mi parte.



Pero entonces al solo operar por internet no recomendais contratar este depósito?,juer no sé que hacer porque si por telefono no va,aunque si tienes dudas siempre puedes ir a la oficina física..

EDITO EN LA PÁGINA 5 ESTABA LA respuesta..,pero tengo una duda porque solo la primera OTE de una cantidad baja?,es que puedes traspasarlo todo y que no vayan las claves o algo,pues las pedirias otra vez por internet si se puede..o sacas la pasta?

-----------
_Primero que nada te diré que no hagas mucho caso de lo que leas en este, ni en ningún foro de internet. Aquí opinan como catedráticos desde gente que no tiene ni zorra idea, hasta gente que opina por interés. Lee mucho, y saca tus propias conclusiones.
NO puedes contratar la cuenta AZUL a través de Banesto. Obligatoriamente por internet, y cuando te envien el email diciendo que tu contrato está activado, entonces si podrás pedir tus claves de acceso en una oficina de Banesto, si no quieres esperar el envio y si, son un poco más lentos de lo habitual en la tramitacion, pero tampoco nada escandaloso.
Papeleo poco, fotoc del DNI y algo más, te pedirán tambien algún documento que te vincule a una empresa: nómina o certificado de personal. La primera OTE (es una autorizacion que tienes que firmar para que te hagan el primer cargo en una cuenta de otro banco que ya tengas) no la hagas por más de 100 euros, y cuando tengas todo operativo y veas que funcionan las claves, ya metes lo que quieras. Puede pasar un mes más o menos.
La cuenta Azul funciona perfectamente, la Web es sencilla pero práctica y la atención telefónica no es ni más ni menos desastre que toda la banca virtual en este pais. Habla siempre con al menos tres operadoras diferentes antes de tomar una decision importante, como las saques de su robotizado mensaje, cada una te dirá algo diferente. Ibanesto tiene algo bueno que los demás bancos no tienen y es un sistema de mensajes SMS gratuitos, que te envian a cada movimiento de tu cuenta. Es un servicio cojonudo.
Lo que si te advierto es una cosa: vas a poder operar SOLO con un canal: internet. La banca telefónica de Ibanesto, no funciona para los clientes de la cuenta Azul. Te prometen en la Web que "puedes disponer cuando quieras de tu dinero, por teléfono o por internet", y esto es lo que firmas en el contrato, pero es sencillamente UNA MENTIRA, con lo que tus ahorros van a estar en un sitio que depende de que una simple página Web funcione o no. Tu decides. Saludos y nuevamente, bienvenido.
----------_


----------



## 2pos (28 Jul 2008)

vican dijo:


> Pero entonces al solo operar por internet no recomendais contratar este depósito?,juer no sé que hacer porque si por telefono no va,aunque si tienes dudas siempre puedes ir a la oficina física..
> 
> EDITO EN LA PÁGINA 5 ESTABA LA respuesta..,pero tengo una duda porque solo la primera OTE de una cantidad baja?,es que puedes traspasarlo todo y que no vayan las claves o algo,pues las pedirias otra vez por internet si se puede..o sacas la pasta?





CUIDADO. Una cosa es el depósito Azul y otra diferente es la cuenta Azul. Con el depósito no hay problema con la banca telefónica porque lleva aparejada una cuenta corriente que SI proporciona tarjeta. El problema está en la cuenta Azul, que al no proporcionar tarjeta, deja inoperativa la banca telefónica.
*NUNCA*, nunca, contrates una cuenta a través de internet firmándoles la OT antes de tener tu cuenta operativa. En el caso de Ibanesto es inevitable porque es condición sine qua non, por eso hay que firmarsela por el mínimo indispensable que son 100 euros. Cuando veas que tienes tus claves, que has echo una pequeña transferencia y que todo funciona correctamente, es el momento de ingresar todo el dinero que quieras.
¿Contratar o no?, tú verás. La oferta de Ibanesto es ahora mismo la mejor oferta de España para una cuenta corriente. Y sinceramente, funciona muy bien. Ahora bien, en mi caso, yo no quiero trabajar con gente que no da la cara cuando el cliente tiene un problema. Y que publicita y contrata cosas que luego no cumple.


----------



## vican (28 Jul 2008)

2pos dijo:


> CUIDADO. Una cosa es el depósito Azul y otra diferente es la cuenta Azul. Con el depósito no hay problema con la banca telefónica porque lleva aparejada una cuenta corriente que SI proporciona tarjeta. El problema está en la cuenta Azul, que al no proporcionar tarjeta, deja inoperativa la banca telefónica.
> *NUNCA*, nunca, contrates una cuenta a través de internet firmándoles la OT antes de tener tu cuenta operativa. En el caso de Ibanesto es inevitable porque es condición sine qua non, por eso hay que firmarsela por el mínimo indispensable que son 100 euros. Cuando veas que tienes tus claves, que has echo una pequeña transferencia y que todo funciona correctamente, es el momento de ingresar todo el dinero que quieras.
> ¿Contratar o no?, tú verás. La oferta de Ibanesto es ahora mismo la mejor oferta de España para una cuenta corriente. Y sinceramente, funciona muy bien. Ahora bien, en mi caso, yo no quiero trabajar con gente que no da la cara cuando el cliente tiene un problema. Y que publicita y contrata cosas que luego no cumple.



Y curiosidad pq no se puede hacer la OT de todo sin ver si luego funciona todo que te puede pasar?

Y yo bueno lo que quiero entonces es la cuenta azul,la que da esa rentabilidad que sería a 5 meses mientras que se me abre etc..

Y tienes razón que no tengas telefono,pero no sé a que te refieres con eso de qe no dan la cara..


----------



## 2pos (29 Jul 2008)

vican dijo:


> Y curiosidad pq no se puede hacer la OT de todo sin ver si luego funciona todo que te puede pasar?
> 
> *Hombre, no es que no se pueda hacer, se puede. Lo que pasa es que si te hacen el cargo de la OTE el dia 1, y no te llegan las claves hasta el dia 20, pues vas a estar veinte dias con el culo en remojo pensando si tu pasta estará donde debe.*
> 
> ...



hjgjkjghjkjhgjkjhghkj


----------



## luixi (29 Jul 2008)

os cuento una cosa que me ha pasado hoy referente a ibanesto.

hace ya unos dias, di los pasos para contratar la cuenta azul por internet, hasta aqui todo bien, pero hoy me ha llamado la secretaria de la empresa donde trabajo, comentandome que le han llamado desde banesto preguntando si yo trabajaba en esa empresa. creo que habia un apartado donde podias poner la empresa donde se trabajaba.

me parece muy mal que vayan llamando a la empresa de uno preguntando por mi!!!!!.

esto es normal o tengo que llamarles la atencion??

saludos
luixi


----------



## ful (29 Jul 2008)

Es normal luixi, es una normativa de las entidades bancarias virtuales para evitar el blanqueo de capitales, tienes que demostrar de donde vienen tus ingresos.


----------



## tucapital.es (29 Jul 2008)

vican dijo:


> este es el mejor deposito a 5-6 meses o preferirias vosotros uno a 12 meses al 5,3% por ejemplo k hay en caixa galicia



Yo elegiría los depósitos al 6% durante 5-6 meses, además de pagarte mejor, es un plazo más corto por las posibles mejoras que pueda haber en los próximos meses. 

Si te vas a 12 meses, hay ofertas mejores que caixa galicia, tales como openbank y activobank que ofrecen depósitos anuales al 6% TAE.

En fin, la decisión es tuya.

Salu2.


----------



## BurBorja (29 Jul 2008)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Yo elegiría los depósitos al 6% durante 5-6 meses, además de pagarte mejor, es un plazo más corto por las posibles mejoras que pueda haber en los próximos meses.
> 
> Si te vas a 12 meses, hay ofertas mejores que caixa galicia, tales como openbank y activobank que ofrecen depósitos anuales al 6% TAE.
> 
> ...





Despues de mandarme DOS VECES el contrato equivocado (me indicaba el 5,49% en vez del 6,01%)y pegarme un montón de horas al telefono durante una semana, de llamarme un puto robot a todas horas y colgarme , aguantar telefonistas inutiles para solventar un problema *he roto el contrato sin llegar a firmarlo* (he tirado el pdf a la papelera de windows) *dada la incompetencia de este banco*.

Lo que me jode es que tienen todos mis datos. ¡¡¡JODER!!!

Prefiero un 5,5% tae que te lo da un banco real bajo mi casa.

Los de Ibanesto son unos ineptos!!!!!!!

NO SON TRIGO LIMPIO.


----------



## tucapital.es (29 Jul 2008)

BurBorja dijo:


> Despues de mandarme DOS VECES el contrato equivocado (me indicaba el 5,49% en vez del 6,01%)y pegarme un montón de horas al telefono durante una semana, de llamarme un puto robot a todas horas y colgarme , aguantar telefonistas inutiles para solventar un problema *he roto el contrato sin llegar a firmarlo* (he tirado el pdf a la papelera de windows) *dada la incompetencia de este banco*.
> 
> Lo que me jode es que tienen todos mis datos. ¡¡¡JODER!!!
> 
> ...



La verdad es que ha habido bastante quejandose sobre Ibanesto y sobre su proceso de alta.

Si tu banco que está bajo tu casa te da un 5,5%, ni lo dudes, está bastante bien. Un 0,5% en 5 o 6 meses sólo significa unos 40 a 50€ para unos 20.000€, y muchas veces es mejor ganar eso menos y disponer de un mejor o buen servicio.

Salu2.


----------



## vican (29 Jul 2008)

Sigo en el otor hilo 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...fonica-de-ibanesto-enganosa-2.html#post978180


----------



## El_Presi (29 Jul 2008)

BurBorja dijo:


> Despues de mandarme DOS VECES el contrato equivocado (me indicaba el 5,49% en vez del 6,01%)y pegarme un montón de horas al telefono durante una semana, de llamarme un puto robot a todas horas y colgarme , aguantar telefonistas inutiles para solventar un problema *he roto el contrato sin llegar a firmarlo* (he tirado el pdf a la papelera de windows) *dada la incompetencia de este banco*.
> 
> Lo que me jode es que tienen todos mis datos. ¡¡¡JODER!!!
> 
> ...



si ya no tienes ninguna relación con ellos, solicita la cancelación de todos los datos personales tuyos que tienen en su base de datos. Lo tienes que enviar aquí:



> ´El usuario/cliente podrá ejercer en cualquier momento su derecho de acceso, rectificación, cancelación y oposición de sus datos, y revocar la autorización concedida para que el Banco envíe por vía electrónica ofertas o comunicaciones publicitarias y promocionales, notificándolo al Banco enviando un e-mail a la dirección de correo electrónico info@ibanesto.com, o mediante carta dirigida al Servicio de Atención al Cliente, Avda Gran Vía de Hortaleza, número 3, 28043 Madrid. A efectos informativos, se designa como responsable del Fichero a Banco Español de Crédito S.A., con domicilio en la dirección antes indicada.



En la solicitud indica que te amparas en el artículo 16 de la Ley Orgánica 15/1999:

Artículo 16. Derecho de rectificación y cancelación.

1. El responsable del tratamiento tendrá la obligación de hacer efectivo el derecho de rectificación o cancelación del interesado en el plazo de diez días.

2. Serán rectificados o cancelados, en su caso, los datos de carácter personal cuyo tratamiento no se ajuste a lo dispuesto en la presente Ley y, en particular, cuando tales datos resulten inexactos o incompletos.

3. La cancelación dará lugar al bloqueo de los datos, conservándose únicamente a disposición de las Administraciones públicas, Jueces y Tribunales, para la atención de las posibles responsabilidades nacidas del tratamiento, durante el plazo de prescripción de éstas. Cumplido el citado plazo deberá procederse a la supresión.

4. Si los datos rectificados o cancelados hubieran sido comunicados previamente, el responsable del tratamiento deberá notificar la rectificación o cancelación efectuada a quien se hayan comunicado, en el caso de que se mantenga el tratamiento por este último, que deberá también proceder a la cancelación.

5. Los datos de carácter personal deberán ser conservados durante los plazos previstos en las disposiciones aplicables o, en su caso, en las relaciones contractuales entre la persona o entidad responsable del tratamiento y el interesado.


----------



## MAZINGUERPETA (29 Jul 2008)

Yo he tratado de abrir una cuenta azul esta tarde y he desistido al ver que cobran comisones por transferencias...hoy por hoy me niego a que me levanten ni un centimo de euro por hacer transferencias.A partir de ahotra solo existen para mi bancos en donde no se cobren comisiones por nada.


----------



## federicoterron (29 Jul 2008)

MAZINGUERPETA dijo:


> Yo he tratado de abrir una cuenta azul esta tarde y he desistido al ver que cobran comisones por transferencias...hoy por hoy me niego a que me levanten ni un centimo de euro por hacer transferencias.A partir de ahotra solo existen para mi bancos en donde no se cobren comisiones por nada.



Donde decia que cobran comisiones por las transferencias?
Porque he hecho varias y no me han cobrado nada.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (30 Jul 2008)

BurBorja dijo:


> Despues de mandarme DOS VECES el contrato equivocado (me indicaba el 5,49% en vez del 6,01%)y pegarme un montón de horas al telefono durante una semana, de llamarme un puto robot a todas horas y colgarme , aguantar telefonistas inutiles para solventar un problema *he roto el contrato sin llegar a firmarlo* (he tirado el pdf a la papelera de windows) *dada la incompetencia de este banco*.
> 
> Lo que me jode es que tienen todos mis datos. ¡¡¡JODER!!!
> 
> ...



Qué banco real (que no sea una Caja provincial que es como poner el dinero en el fuego ahora mismo) te da un 5,5% en Cuenta??
Me gustaría saberlo, gracias.


----------



## MAZINGUERPETA (30 Jul 2008)

federicoterron dijo:


> Donde decia que cobran comisiones por las transferencias?
> Porque he hecho varias y no me han cobrado nada.



Durante la activación de la cuenta, hay un apartado en el que estan las condiciones y pone una tabla con el precio de las comisiones.Eso es asi...si no las aplican pues mejor pero esa tabla la he visto con mis ojitos.


----------



## 2pos (30 Jul 2008)

MAZINGUERPETA dijo:


> Durante la activación de la cuenta, hay un apartado en el que estan las condiciones y pone una tabla con el precio de las comisiones.Eso es asi...si no las aplican pues mejor pero esa tabla la he visto con mis ojitos.




Estas tablas de cuotas de comisiones es obligatorio ponerlas para todos los bancos y aparecen en todas las Webs de bancos online. Luego, en las condiciones particulares de los contratos ya te aparecen las comisiones cero.
Ibanesto no cobra por transferencias en la operativa por internet.


----------



## BurBorja (30 Jul 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> si ya no tienes ninguna relación con ellos, solicita la cancelación de todos los datos personales tuyos que tienen en su base de datos. Lo tienes que enviar aquí:
> .



Joder macho. te lo agradezco. Te agradezco la molestia que te has tomado.

Salud y gracias de nuevo


----------



## BurBorja (30 Jul 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> si ya no tienes ninguna relación con ellos, solicita la cancelación de todos los datos personales tuyos que tienen en su base de datos. Lo tienes que enviar aquí:
> 
> .....



Joder macho te lo agradezco. Te agradezco las molestias que te has tomado

Salud y gracias de nuevo


----------



## BurBorja (30 Jul 2008)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Qué banco real (que no sea una Caja provincial que es como poner el dinero en el fuego ahora mismo) te da un 5,5% en Cuenta??
> Me gustaría saberlo, gracias.




No es una caja claro, de ambito regional de navarra y es algo menos


----------



## MAZINGUERPETA (30 Jul 2008)

2pos dijo:


> Estas tablas de cuotas de comisiones es obligatorio ponerlas para todos los bancos y aparecen en todas las Webs de bancos online. Luego, en las condiciones particulares de los contratos ya te aparecen las comisiones cero.
> Ibanesto no cobra por transferencias en la operativa por internet.



Gracias por la información.


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (31 Jul 2008)

*confirmado , te pasan al 6,1% con solo soliciatrlo*



federicoterron dijo:


> Parece que la gente se esta llevando la pasta a ING. Esta tarde me llamaron de iBanesto diciendo que me subian el tipo de interes de la cuenta azul desde el 5.5% al 6.1%, me dijeron que no hacia falta que firmara nuevos contratos ni que tenia que contratar el deposito azul. De todos modos, esperare a cobrar los intereses para ver si no es un cuento chino.




Confirmo lo de arriba, al menos en mi caso. Llamé para decirles que qué pasaba con los intereses al 6,1%, que los teníamos al 5,5%, que ING daba el 6%, que si tal y pascual.

No tuve que discutir nada, sólo expresar mis deseo de que rindieran un 6 y no un 5,5%. La interlocutora debía tener bastantes llamadas de este tipo porque llevaba la respuesta preparada: déjenos su tlf y le llamaremos.

Pasan 24 h y recibo un llamada que me dice:

Que a partir de la próxima liqudación de intereses (mensual) me actualizan el interes de la cuenta azul del 5,5% al 6,1%, sin abrir depósito, ni firmar nada nuevo. No tuve reflejos para preguntar si hasta diciembre o hasta enero (!que mas me da!)

Me da la sensación que lo del depósito azul (para clientes antiguos) lo quieren reservar para fidelizar al final del plazo de la cuenta azul, y prolongar las ofertas por 6 meses mas.


Por cierto. ¿estaremos pagando los pufos comprados por Banesto a AISA con estos depósitos/cuentas?

Igual cuando caduque el plazo nos ofrecen dejar el depósito como señal de una vivienda de "esas que tienen".


----------



## mckote (31 Jul 2008)

Ante vuestros comentarios he decido llamar comentado los argumentos de ING, y me ha dicho que solo hay la posibilidad de crear un deposito azul con nuevo dinero o nada. Que sigo al 5,5.
Conste que ya realice la semana pasada una llamada anterior pero sin comentar nada ing. Y la rspuesta fue tal que ahora. SOLO NUEVOS CLEINTES
Asi que algo falla. Haber si es verad que os dan el 6 para el proximo mes, pero mis dudas tengo. Con perdon.

Un saludo



Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Confirmo lo de arriba, al menos en mi caso. Llamé para decirles que qué pasaba con los intereses al 6,1%, que los teníamos al 5,5%, que ING daba el 6%, que si tal y pascual.
> 
> No tuve que discutir nada, sólo expresar mis deseo de que rindieran un 6 y no un 5,5%. La interlocutora debía tener bastantes llamadas de este tipo porque llevaba la respuesta preparada: déjenos su tlf y le llamaremos.
> 
> ...


----------



## truevilsable (1 Ago 2008)

por favor, me podia alguien solucionar una duda?
Tengo desde hace muy, muy poco contratado la cuenta azul y hoy he contratado(me a pasado el capital de la cuanta azul al deposito) el deposito.
DUDA:
Esta contratación si por algún motivo, lo cancelara antes del 31/01/2009, me penalizaria (me ha parecido entender que no).
Gracias.


----------



## anemona (2 Ago 2008)

A que telefono habeis llamado para que os den el 6.1 en vez del 5.5%?? Es que en la web vienen varios y no se a cual llamar, por cierto, atienden 24 horas, 365 dias?


----------



## la_vivienda_nunca_baja (2 Ago 2008)

A la hora de contratar la cuenta azul te pide los datos del interviniente como primer titular, mi pregunta es ¿que pasos hay que dar para dar de alta a más de un titular para esa misma cuenta que has abierto?


----------



## carolina (3 Ago 2008)

*encrucijada*

Yo tengo la cuenta naranja al 4%, la antigua, cuando ampliaron el interés al 4'9% por nuevos ingresos a los que ya teniamos cuenta, ingrese de nuevo. Pues ahora tengo bastante dinero en la cuenta naranja pero tengo que volver a ingresar para disfrutar del 6% pero claro igual que antes sólo de los nuevos ingresos, los que ya tenia continuan al 4%. Por tanto, es una encrucijada, si saco lo que tengo al 3,9% como se reduce mi saldo total también me lo retiran de los depositos al 4,9%. Y no puedo disfrutar del 6% porque la mayoria esta bloqueado al 4%. Voy a sacarlo todo de ING y llevarlo a iBanesto al 6% y vuelta a empezar.


----------



## hilbert69 (3 Ago 2008)

carolina dijo:


> Yo tengo la cuenta naranja al 4%, la antigua, cuando ampliaron el interés al 4'9% por nuevos ingresos a los que ya teniamos cuenta, ingrese de nuevo. Pues ahora tengo bastante dinero en la cuenta naranja pero tengo que volver a ingresar para disfrutar del 6% pero claro igual que antes sólo de los nuevos ingresos, los que ya tenia continuan al 4%. Por tanto, es una encrucijada, si saco lo que tengo al 3,9% como se reduce mi saldo total también me lo retiran de los depositos al 4,9%. Y no puedo disfrutar del 6% porque la mayoria esta bloqueado al 4%. Voy a sacarlo todo de ING y llevarlo a iBanesto al 6% y vuelta a empezar.



Hola carolina.Te invito a que te pases por tucapital.es y te leas los trucos....si haces un amago de transferencia a la cuenta virtual que mencionan en los trucos ING te ofertara automaticamente abrir un deposito al 6%.Se recomienda abrir,a traves del truco,varios depositos de cantidades pequeñas,ya que estos depositos no permiten cancela ciòn parcial.Un saludo.Suerte.


----------



## tucapital.es (4 Ago 2008)

carolina dijo:


> Yo tengo la cuenta naranja al 4%, la antigua, cuando ampliaron el interés al 4'9% por nuevos ingresos a los que ya teniamos cuenta, ingrese de nuevo. Pues ahora tengo bastante dinero en la cuenta naranja pero tengo que volver a ingresar para disfrutar del 6% pero claro igual que antes sólo de los nuevos ingresos, los que ya tenia continuan al 4%. Por tanto, es una encrucijada, si saco lo que tengo al 3,9% como se reduce mi saldo total también me lo retiran de los depositos al 4,9%. Y no puedo disfrutar del 6% porque la mayoria esta bloqueado al 4%. Voy a sacarlo todo de ING y llevarlo a iBanesto al 6% y vuelta a empezar.



Si no quieres llevarte el dinero de ING, puedes intentar o amagar una transferencia a Ibanesto para que te ofrezcan el 6% o llamándoles directamente y amenazarles que quieres irte a Ibanesto porque te ofrecen mejores condiciones. Así lo hemos conseguido un montón de gente de este foro el depósito 6% de ING.

Si quieres conocer más detalles de este truco miralo en Tu Capital - Los mejores depósitos bancarios: Trucos

Salu2.


----------



## vican (4 Ago 2008)

Buf los de la cuenta azul son la ostia la operadora te dice que tendrás tarjetas para operar y por mail me dicen esto...

"Le informamos que la Cuenta Azul no es una cuenta transaccional por lo que no admite tarjetas. "

tonces si solo se opera por internet te envian tarjeta o te la dan en la oficina fisica?


----------



## federicoterron (4 Ago 2008)

vican dijo:


> Buf los de la cuenta azul son la ostia la operadora te dice que tendrás tarjetas para operar y por mail me dicen esto...
> 
> "Le informamos que la Cuenta Azul no es una cuenta transaccional por lo que no admite tarjetas. "
> 
> tonces si solo se opera por internet te envian tarjeta o te la dan en la oficina fisica?



Es un cachondeo, una teleoperada me llego a decir que fuera a una sucursal de Banesto y contratara una tarjeta...:


----------



## vican (5 Ago 2008)

Bueno en la sucursal lo sabran bien no? ,va yo iré antes a la CAM y sino ya veré.


----------



## Rocky (6 Ago 2008)

Hola, os comento mi experiencia con Ibanesto, yo abrí en Mayo una cuenta azul al 5.5% TAE y metí toda las pasta de ING a Ibanesto, hasta aquí todo bien, el otro día llame a Ibanesto para preguntarles si a mí me aplicarian el 6.1%, y me comenta la chica que no, solo es para nuevos clientes, o que tengo la opción abrir un deposito azul y todos lo incrementos de saldo que meta ahí me rentarán al 6.1%, mi respuesta fue que ING me está ofreciendo 6% por retornar la pasta a ellos, y me dice la chica que pasa mi situación a incidencias y que en 24H me dan una respuesta, y efectivamente en 24H me han respondido que a partir de la próxima liquidación de intereses me rentará todo el dinero de la cuenta azul al 6.1% hasta el 31 de Enero. 

MORALEJA: A estos hijos de puta hay que tratarles como si fueran gitanos en un rastrillo.


----------



## BurBorja (6 Ago 2008)

Rocky dijo:


> MORALEJA: A estos hijos de puta hay que tratarles como si fueran gitanos en un rastrillo.



Ya te digo...

mira, en mi caja despues de rogarle al que se encarga de los depositos que me subiria las 4 perras que tenia en un deposito, hasta que no me vio delante de barra solicitando una transferencia, no me igualaron la oferta mayor que me pedian en otra caja.

Putas ratas de alcantarilla...los bancos...


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (7 Ago 2008)

anemona dijo:


> A que telefono habeis llamado para que os den el 6.1 en vez del 5.5%?? Es que en la web vienen varios y no se a cual llamar, por cierto, atienden 24 horas, 365 dias?




El teléfono al que llamé es el que tienen publicitado . 902 303 308.

Llevan un horario limitado, que aparece en la web, de lunes a sábado.


----------



## Uno que pasaba... (18 Ago 2008)

Pues yo les he llamado 2 veces, he amenazado con llevarme la pasta a ING y de todo, y me han dicho que 'pues vale'. Así que habrá que irse con la música a otra parte... :


----------



## superexpat (19 Ago 2008)

yo les he mandado a tomar por culo. son chapuceriiiiisimos


----------



## federicoterron (19 Ago 2008)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> El teléfono al que llamé es el que tienen publicitado . 902 303 308.
> 
> Llevan un horario limitado, que aparece en la web, de lunes a sábado.



Cuidadin si te dijeron que te migraban al 6.1%, a mi tambien me dijeron lo mismo y en la ultima liquidacion me dieron el 5.5% en lugar del 6.1% prometido.


----------



## MAZINGUERPETA (27 Ago 2008)

Coño! acabado de abrir por primera vez la pagina web de ibanesto,y aunque acostumbrado al interfaz de ING, no logro encontrat el apartado de "ingresos", es decir, no veo el numero de la cuenta asociada a la cual se realizó la primera OTE por ningún lado!!!!! ¿¿¿¿Acaso sólo puede recibirse dinero desde el banco físco-cuenta asociada???? me resulta dificil de creer.....
Me imagino que la opción debe de estar por ahi,per os juro que le he pegado unas cuantas vueltas y no la encuentro.Sólo aparece :TRANSFERENCIAS.
GRACIAS.


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (27 Ago 2008)

MAZINGUERPETA dijo:


> Coño! acabado de abrir por primera vez la pagina web de ibanesto,y aunque acostumbrado al interfaz de ING, no logro encontrat el apartado de "ingresos", es decir, no veo el numero de la cuenta asociada a la cual se realizó la primera OTE por ningún lado!!!!! ¿¿¿¿Acaso sólo puede recibirse dinero desde el banco físco-cuenta asociada???? me resulta dificil de creer.....
> Me imagino que la opción debe de estar por ahi,per os juro que le he pegado unas cuantas vueltas y no la encuentro.Sólo aparece :TRANSFERENCIAS.
> GRACIAS.




estás en lo cierto, NO SE PUEDEN HACER OTEs DESDE IBANESTO, a excepción de la primera, a partir de ahí no es posible hacerlas pero sin embargo puedes hacer transferencias sin ningún problema (hecho que me he constatado en la web y me han confirmado por teléfono)

primer caso conocido de que un banco ponga pegas para meter dinero en sus cuentas y no para sacarlo

estos de iBanesto cada día se superan

:


----------



## MAZINGUERPETA (27 Ago 2008)

ST77XX dijo:


> estás en lo cierto, NO SE PUEDEN HACER OTEs DESDE IBANESTO, a excepción de la primera, a partir de ahí no es posible hacerlas pero sin embargo puedes hacer transferencias sin ningún problema (hecho que me he constatado en la web y me han confirmado por teléfono)
> 
> primer caso conocido de que un banco ponga pegas para meter dinero en sus cuentas y no para sacarlo
> 
> ...



Gracias! parece que no soy tan burro como creía.


----------



## mgar (27 Ago 2008)

Dentro de la web principal de Ibanesto -> (arriba) Todos los productos -> (En el menu de la izquierda) Formularios y Docs -> Orden de traspaso de efectivo.

Aqui tienes el formulario para rellenar y mandar a ibanesto para que te hagan una OTE.

Saludos


----------



## pedrot (27 Ago 2008)

mgar dijo:


> Dentro de la web principal de Ibanesto -> (arriba) Todos los productos -> (En el menu de la izquierda) Formularios y Docs -> Orden de traspaso de efectivo.
> 
> Aqui tienes el formulario para rellenar y mandar a ibanesto para que te hagan una OTE.
> 
> Saludos





además en el paquete de bienvenida mandan dos formularios para mandar a ibanesto con orden de ote


----------



## MAZINGUERPETA (27 Ago 2008)

Gracias a todos...en cualquier caso(creo yo) lo lógico sería que esa opción fuera visible dentro de tu página personal, un vez registrado y que además , sistematicamente apareciese la cuenta que has asociado (tipo ING) ya que probalmenete es sobre la que realñizarás los movimientos.Ademas deberían ofrecer la operativa por internet y no únicamente mediante correo ordinario.Empezamos bien.Me parece que en Enero voy a "volar" de este banquichuelo.Saludos!


----------



## MAZINGUERPETA (27 Ago 2008)

pedrot dijo:


> además en el paquete de bienvenida mandan dos formularios para mandar a ibanesto con orden de ote



Yo todavia no he recibido dicho paquete y han pasado 3 semanas ya.:


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (28 Ago 2008)

ahí puedes ver los plazos:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones-alternativas/67521-caotico-ibanesto.html

ármate de paciencia o plantéate seriamente otras opciones


----------



## avetren (30 Ago 2008)

*de regreso a ING*

Hola foreros, abri la cuenta azul en julio, al 5,5% despues hice posteriores ingresos al ver que subia al 6,10% para los nuevos ingresos, en la liquidacion de agosto me siguieron aplicando el 5,5 hice una reclamacion telefonica.......... pasamos su reclamacion a incidencias .., una semana despues sin respuesta asi que hoy transferencia por lo maximo que permiten 30000€ mañana otra por lo restante y hasta luego.. LUCAS vuelta a ING MUCHO MAS SERIOS.:


----------



## federicoterron (30 Ago 2008)

avetren dijo:


> Hola foreros, abri la cuenta azul en julio, al 5,5% despues hice posteriores ingresos al ver que subia al 6,10% para los nuevos ingresos, en la liquidacion de agosto me siguieron aplicando el 5,5 hice una reclamacion telefonica.......... pasamos su reclamacion a incidencias .., una semana despues sin respuesta asi que hoy transferencia por lo maximo que permiten 30000€ mañana otra por lo restante y hasta luego.. LUCAS vuelta a ING MUCHO MAS SERIOS.:



Para los que contrataron la cuenta azul al 5.5%, tienen que contratar el deposito azul para disfrutar del 6.10%.


----------



## avetren (31 Ago 2008)

*Adios ibanesto*



avetren dijo:


> Hola foreros, abri la cuenta azul en julio, al 5,5% despues hice posteriores ingresos al ver que subia al 6,10% para los nuevos ingresos, en la liquidacion de agosto me siguieron aplicando el 5,5 hice una reclamacion telefonica.......... pasamos su reclamacion a incidencias .., una semana despues sin respuesta asi que hoy transferencia por lo maximo que permiten 30000€ mañana otra por lo restante y hasta luego.. LUCAS vuelta a ING MUCHO MAS SERIOS.:



tempranito he ordenado la segunda transferencia, leí el post anterior y someramente he mirado lo del deposito azul, sera por el madrugon pero no he visto la manera de contratarlo otro motivo mas para decir ADIOS


----------



## thunder (3 Sep 2008)

................................................................


----------



## chudire (3 Sep 2008)

Estoy llamando a iBanesto y me están diciendo que me espere que el antivirus les va lento!


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (3 Sep 2008)

chudire dijo:


> estoy Llamando A Ibanesto Y Me Están Diciendo Que Me Espere Que El Antivirus Les Va Lento!




:d

Son Geniales !!!!!!


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (8 Sep 2008)

*Parte de guerra*



federicoterron dijo:


> Cuidadin si te dijeron que te migraban al 6.1%, a mi tambien me dijeron lo mismo y en la ultima liquidacion me dieron el 5.5% en lugar del 6.1% prometido.



Siguiendo las pesquisas a este episodio de lonchafinismo financiero, mas bien por divertimento, y avisado de lo mutante de las informaciones teléfonicas, a principios de septiembre llamo a ibanesto a ver ¿"cómo va lo mío"?, consciente de que en la liquidación de Agosto me han aplicado el 5,5% y no el 6%, y con objeto de averiguar que entienden "a partir de la próxima liquidación" (¿inclusive ?).

Le consulto cúal es el interés actual de mi cuenta azul y me dice que el 5,5%, por que la contraté antes de la subida y bla,bla,

Le comento amablemente (con cierto recochineo) a la señora o señorita lo de el incremento al 6% que me notificaron, hace no se qué consulta ,.... y hay si, tienen usted una notificación de aumento al 6,1%. .. Le retrotarerán (no se sabe cuadno) los intereses al 6,1%. Le pregunto a partir de cuando,.. y nueva consulta...., a partir de la fecha de la notifcación (primeros de agosto)....Ya veremos.


Seguiremos atentos e informando


----------



## federicoterron (8 Sep 2008)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Siguiendo las pesquisas a este episodio de lonchafinismo financiero, mas bien por divertimento, y avisado de lo mutante de las informaciones teléfonicas, a principios de septiembre llamo a ibanesto a ver ¿"cómo va lo mío"?, consciente de que en la liquidación de Agosto me han aplicado el 5,5% y no el 6%, y con objeto de averiguar que entienden "a partir de la próxima liquidación" (¿inclusive ?).
> 
> Le consulto cúal es el interés actual de mi cuenta azul y me dice que el 5,5%, por que la contraté antes de la subida y bla,bla,
> 
> ...



A mi me han hecho lo mismo, siguen liquidando al 5.5%. He sacado casi toda la pasta, hasta que no vea que me aplican el 6.1% va a seguir la cuenta azul con varios centimos de saldo.


----------



## avetren (8 Sep 2008)

*mi saldo*

Mi saldo en la cuenta azul 0,13 céntimos al 5,5% no han querido evitarlo:


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (9 Sep 2008)

avetren dijo:


> Mi saldo en la cuenta azul 0,13 céntimos al 5,5% no han querido evitarlo:




yo te gano, mi saldo es de 0,44 céntimos


tampoco han querido evitarlo


----------



## ElCalvo (11 Sep 2008)

Pues yo solicité la contratación de la cuenta azul el 18 de agosto y a dia de hoy no se habían dignado a enviar la documentación, tras haberlo reclamado por dos veces.

El último correo es antológico: dice que rellene la OTE adjunta... y la OTE brilla por su ausencia.

Les he mandado a tomar por c... hace unos minutos, y por supuesto he exigido la eliminación de mis datos.... como me contacten a posteriori los denuncio a la agencia de proteccion de datos.

Ibanesto, no gracias....


----------



## ghkghk (12 Sep 2008)

A mí me está yendo bien, sin haber calculado si los intereses son correctos la verdad. 

PD- El primer tag es genial.


----------



## BrakePad (12 Sep 2008)

Hola todos,

Soy nuevo en el foro, y yo también soy uno de los que caí (y "sufrí") el "proceso" de apertura de la cuenta azul de ibanesto. En el último mail que les envié les dije que entendieran que no tuviera intención de confiar mi dinero a una empresa cuyos empleados son incapaces de encontrar toda la documentación que se les remite junta dentro del mismo sobre (ya que me decían que teníen el certificado de ingresos pero no la copia del DNI ni el contrato firmado, cuando se les remitió todo junto). el caso es que, "curiosamente", al cabo de 3 días "ya lo habían recibido todo". Lo que son las cosas.

Bien, el caso es que abrieron las cuentas (mi compañera también se abrió una, maldito el día en que se me ocurrió recomendárselo), y empezaron a "rentar"(?). La cosa es que hace 3 días han abonado los intereses correspondientes al primer mes completo, y yo, por más que hago números, las cuentas no me salen.

En el caso de mi compañera, su saldo en la cuenta ha sido de 2500,3€, constantes, entre el 8 de agosto (fecha del penúltimo abono de intereses) hasta el 8 de septiembre, fecha en la que han hecho el último abono.

El 8 de septiembre abonan la cantidad de 10,34€.

Yo he hecho el siguiente cálculo:

Si ofrecen un 6,1% TAE con un período de capitalización mensual, esto quiere decir (o al menos, así lo entiendo) que el tipo de interés mensual es de la raíz doceava de 1,061-1. ¿Es así?

Si hago esta operación, me sale un valor mensual de un 0,49465% sobre el capital invertido, es decir, 12,37€ en un mes.

Si a esto le quito la retención (15%?), el rendimiento neto de este mes debería haber sido de 10,51€.

Y sin embargo, pagan 10,34. Sé que la diferencia en términos absolutos es pequeña (15 céntimos), pero, si prometen un 6,1 % TAE, ¿no es eso lo que deberían dar?

En cualquier caso, me gustaría que, en caso de haberme equivocado en los cálculos, alguien pudiera decirme dónde, o, indicarme cual es el motivo de esa diferencia, en caso de que la sepais...

Un saludo.


----------



## canut (12 Sep 2008)

Creo que la diferencia está que los intereses tributan al 18% y no al 15...


----------



## pedrot (12 Sep 2008)

Yo recomiendo primero hacerse cliente de banesto, una cuenta nómina que regalan o un portatil o una tele de 22 pulgadas y pedir claves de internet. Despues os dais de alta en ibanesto entregando en la oficina de banesto todos los papeles y la cosa suele ir mucho mejor.


----------



## BrakePad (12 Sep 2008)

canut dijo:


> Creo que la diferencia está que los intereses tributan al 18% y no al 15...



Mmmmmmm...pero si tributan al 18% (que no lo sé, creí que eso había cambiado hace un par de años), entonces deberían haber dado un interés neto mensual de 0,82*12,37=10,14€...que es MENOS que los 10,34€ que calculé inicialmente...tampoco me cuadra. Y, de todos modos...¿un banco rentando MÁS de lo que promete? Imposible, imposible...

¿Dónde está el descuadre?


----------



## canut (12 Sep 2008)

BrakePad dijo:


> Mmmmmmm...pero si tributan al 18% (que no lo sé, creí que eso había cambiado hace un par de años), entonces deberían haber dado un interés neto mensual de 0,82*12,37=10,14€...que es MENOS que los 10,34€ que calculé inicialmente...tampoco me cuadra. Y, de todos modos...¿un banco rentando MÁS de lo que promete? Imposible, imposible...
> 
> ¿Dónde está el descuadre?



También hice la cuenta antes de decirte que tributaban al 18% y no me daba la cantidad. Quizás los calculos no sean los adecuados


----------



## CaCO3 (14 Sep 2008)

BrakePad dijo:


> Las cuentas...



El 6,1% TAE que ofrece el banco es suponiendo que no existiese Hacienda. La cuentas las tienes que hacer del siente modo: calculas el interés mensual (con la raíz doceava como dices). Multiplicando el interés mensual por el capital obtienes el interés. A ese interés le quitas la retención del 18% y al capital resultante vuelves a aplicarle el interés mensual para obtener la cifra del segundo mes. Vuelves a quitar el 18% de los intereses generados el segundo mes y así sucesivamente hasta que se acabe el producto.


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (21 Sep 2008)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Siguiendo las pesquisas a este episodio de lonchafinismo financiero, mas bien por divertimento, y avisado de lo mutante de las informaciones teléfonicas, a principios de septiembre llamo a ibanesto a ver ¿"cómo va lo mío"?, consciente de que en la liquidación de Agosto me han aplicado el 5,5% y no el 6%, y con objeto de averiguar que entienden "a partir de la próxima liquidación" (¿inclusive ?).
> 
> Le consulto cúal es el interés actual de mi cuenta azul y me dice que el 5,5%, por que la contraté antes de la subida y bla,bla,
> 
> ...



Finalmente parece que han cumplido.

El abono de septiembre es al 5,94% nominal (6,1% TAE), y han relizado un abono extra por el periodo de anterior.


----------



## cyberna (25 Sep 2008)

una pregunta, he intendo darme de alta, me piden que les envie algo de lo siguiente:

- CONTRATO LABORAL VIGENTE
- PENSION O SUBSIDIO MES ANTERIOR
- CERTIFICADO DE HABERES PENSION O SUBSIDIO
- CERTIFICADO DE RELACION LABORAL
- NOMINA MES ANTERIOR
- ULTIMA DECLARACION DEL IRPF

según pone la normativa actual de banca a distancia, así se requiere. ¿Es cierto?.

Y segundo, ¿cuando tiempo tardan en llegar los PDFs del contrato?, yo pensaba serían instantaneos pero veo que no...


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (1 Oct 2008)

*actualización*

Entre la duda de si reintegrar y comprar latas, o la de mantener las cuentas, como era de prever ,Ibanesto anuncia la cuenta azul al 6,1 ampliada hasta abril de 2009.

Para nuevos clientes ( antiguos abriendo depósito).

Se abre el turno de elaboración de estrategias para arañar puntos y fechas .


Imagino que lo lógico será mantener las cuentas como están, hasta el límite anterior (31 de diciembre) y, en el supuesto de que el banco subsista hasta entonces, abrir el depósito, que imagino todavía lo tendrán vigente, por otros 8 meses, quizá a mayor interés.

Qui lo sa.


----------



## federicoterron (1 Oct 2008)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Entre la duda de si reintegrar y comprar latas, o la de mantener las cuentas, como era de prever ,Ibanesto anuncia la cuenta azul al 6,1 ampliada hasta abril de 2009.
> 
> Para nuevos clientes ( antiguos abriendo depósito).
> 
> ...



De enero a abril del 2009 no me salen 8 meses.


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (1 Oct 2008)

federicoterron dijo:


> De enero a abril del 2009 no me salen 8 meses.



Ya, imagino que el mismo plazo que han dado a las nuevas imposiciones y depóistos(7 u 8 meses), la mantendrían en diciembre.

Es un suponer.


----------



## isidro666 (5 Oct 2008)

Entre las condiciones incluidas en el contrato de servicio de banca a distancia para particulares que me ha sido remitido al solicitar la apertura de cuenta en ibanesto se recoge la siguiente condición:

"El cliente manifiesta que es un usuario habitual de internet y declara conocer que el código de *usuario y* claves (*password*) que *le han sido facilitadas* ..."

Pero no he recibido estos datos, ni usuario ni password.


----------



## Republicano_ (11 Oct 2008)

hola
yo di mis datos, me acaban de enviar los contratos, pero las contraseñas??? cuando y como me las dan????
gracias


----------



## ob0909 (11 Oct 2008)

Republicano_ dijo:


> hola
> yo di mis datos, me acaban de enviar los contratos, pero las contraseñas??? cuando y como me las dan????
> gracias



Mi proceso de alta en iBanesto:

2 junio 8:30 horas solicitud vía web de apertura de cuenta azul.
2 junio 9:16 horas recibo correo "confirmación alta de solicitud en iBanesto.com".
3 junio 8:20 horas recibo correo con contratos y solicitud de OTE en pdf.
3 junio 12:00 horas dejo contratos, OTE y fotocopia nómina en una sucursal de Banesto para envíar por valija interna.
12 junio se realiza transferencia del dinero desde mi caja de ahorros.
13 junio 16:33 horas recibo correo "activación de contrato xxxxxxxxxxx"
25 junio, por la tarde recibo por correo ordinario 5 sobres de iBanesto.com:
- 1º: contiene clave de firma
- 2º: contiene código de usuario
- 3º: contiene clave personal
- 4º: transferencia recibida (recibo)
- 5º: un sobre grande que contiene las condiciones generales e información legal de iBanesto, las condiciones particulares de todos los productos de iBanesto, una guía para usar iBanesto.

* Nota: los días 23 y 24 eran festivos en mi localidad. Las cartas llevan fecha de 16 y 17 de junio.
** Nota 2: el día 7 de junio a las 7:20 horas recibo un correo idéntico al del 3 de junio 8:20 horas. LO IGNORO.

Es de esperar que hayan mejorado algo en los plazos, pero te puedes hacer una idea de como puede ir tu proceso de alta...


----------



## elmaxbad (11 Oct 2008)

*buenas*

hola chicos, pues como veis soy nuevo en el foro.

yo queria comentar mi caso y si podeis darme vuestros consejos...

estoy en pleno proceso de subrogarme de mi banco actual a la hipioteca azul de ibanesto, ya tengo todo aceptado y me han mandado los contratos para firmarlos pero he pedido una mejora del diferencial (ya que en casa mi mujer y yo somos funcionarios de la administracion) y estoy a la espera de que me digan algo. Si al final nos subrogamos mi idea era la de meter unos pequeños ahorros que tengo en la cuenta azul, son 9.000 euros, pero despues de leer las 9 paginas de este hilola verdad qe no se si me merece la pena para unos 35 € que me darian mensuales, esta cantidad esta bien calculada??? todos los meses me darian la misma cantidad con el mismo importe?? 

soy bastante novato en este tema.

gracias.


----------



## proximo (11 Oct 2008)

sí, son unos 35 eur/mes hasta que acabe la promoción.

Saludos


----------



## anke (11 Oct 2008)

Hola,he intentado rellenar los formularios para contratar la cuenta azul a nombre de dos titulares,meto mis datos y bien,doy nº de cuenta y mínimo 100euros para la primera OTE.Cuando voy a rellenar el 2ºtitular,me vuelve a pedir otros 100 euros¡PERO DE QUE COÑO VAN?si es una cuenta con dos titulares,lo flipo lo flipo


----------



## aiosss (29 Dic 2008)

*dudas*

Buenas...
Tengo la cuenta azul al 5,5% TAE hasta el 31 de diciembre (ya enseguida...), luego me baja al 3%, y tengo una serie de dudas...

1/ Me recomendáis que cancele la cuenta llevando previamente todo mi saldo a una cuenta de ING? qué pasos hay q hacer para cancelarla "correctamente"? supongo q no hay ningún gasto de cancelación, no..?

2/ Se puede "amagar" para sacarles algo..?

3/ Hasta ahora, para hacer ingresos en la cuenta azul,lo he hecho mediante transferencias desde mi cuenta asociada de toda la vida,lo que conlleva un gasto en comisiones....hay alguna manera de hacerlo sin comisión? vía OTE por ejemplo? qué plazos se manejan para hacerlas efectivas..?

4/ Tengo ya la cuenta naranja nueva en ING a espera de hacer mi primer ingreso. Me comentaron q puedo hacer las transferencias vía web de ING en la opción "ingresos", y me explicaron q la comisión q ha de recibir mi banco de toda la vida por la operación de transferencia y q hasta ahora me la cargaban a mi en los traspasos a mi cuenta azul, sigue produciéndose pero q haciéndolo de esta manera la asume ING y a mi no me repercute, es esto realmente así? me habló de un plazo de 6 días hábiles de esta manera (4 de tope q tiene mi banco para aceptar la operación) + otros 2 para hacerla efectiva, es correcto? qué me recomendáis que haga CON EL PRIMER INGRESO EN LA CUENTA NARANJA de ING, un ingreso con todo el grueso de mi saldo, o con una cantidad más pequeña..? tengo ya activa la cuenta naranja a falta del primer ingreso..

5/ Me confirman q los 5 meses al 5% TAE son efectivos a partir del primer ingreso que haga, es esto correcto..?

Espero que alguno podáis ayudarme, gracias por adelantado


----------



## longlive (30 Dic 2008)

ahora mismo la ventaja es que ibanesto te da más.


----------



## pedrot (2 Ene 2009)

a partir del 1 de Enero ibanesto me está dando un 3,49% por mi dinero, ¿me recomendais algún sitio que de más?, aunque sea a 6 meses con penalización por cancelación


----------



## tucapital.es (2 Ene 2009)

De entre los depósitos a 6 meses interesantes ahora mismo y a mi gusto sería Caja España y su depósito PlazoNet al 5,72% en el caso de que no seas cliente de ese banco.

También esta interesante el depósito Uno-e a 5,06% TAE, aunque también es para nuevos clientes.

En Caixa Galicia también ofrece un depósito interesante, El llamado Pájaro en Mano al 5,25% TAE a 6 meses.

Salu2.


----------



## pedrot (2 Ene 2009)

tucapital.es dijo:


> De entre los depósitos a 6 meses interesantes ahora mismo y a mi gusto sería Caja España y su depósito PlazoNet al 5,72% en el caso de que no seas cliente de ese banco.
> 
> También esta interesante el depósito Uno-e a 5,06% TAE, aunque también es para nuevos clientes.
> 
> ...




Hola, gracias.


De esas tres prefiero la de uno-e lo único es que me da pereza abrirme otra cuenta en un nuevo banco porque ya trabajo con 4

llamaré a mis bancos por tlf a ver si me ofrecen algo


----------



## tucapital.es (3 Ene 2009)

No sé, mirate más opciones en Tu Capital - Los mejores depósitos a plazo fijo de 6 Meses, aunque las que comenté eran los que más interesante me parecía.

El depósito de UNO-E está bien y creo que no pasa nada por abrir una cuenta. Cierras uno y abres otro  Aunqeu también es un buena opción apretar a tu banco para a ver si te ofrecen algo.

Salu2.


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (3 Ene 2009)

pedrot dijo:


> a partir del 1 de Enero ibanesto me está dando un 3,49% por mi dinero, ¿me recomendais algún sitio que de más?, aunque sea a 6 meses con penalización por cancelación



Y has tardado en negociar un nuevo depósito. Al menos, hasta el 31 de diciembre , a pesar de las bajadas de tipos habidas y anunciadas, había ofertas del 5,7-5,8 % abundantes (para nuevos clientes y/o cantidades). Si te das prisa seguro que todavía te los pueden ofrecer. 

La guerra por el cash está encarnizada.

En el caso de cajas aragonesas

Ibercaja: depósito 9 meses. 5,8 % TAE (esta tiene sucursales por toa ejpaña). Penalización. sólo 1,5% por cancelación anticipada (o por no hacer consultas- una la trimestre- por el sistema informático ibercaja directo).

CAI: para cantidades entorno a 40.000 € tienen un depósito a 48 meses, con rescate y abono de intereses cada 12 meses sin penalización. El primer año lo dejan a 5,8% TAE. Cancelación anticipada antes del periodo de 12 meses: te penalizan con un 4,8% el primer periodo y sin intereses en los otros periodos posteriores.


Posiblemente iBanesto lance mas adelante una nueva oferta para aumentos de saldo con respecto a fechas actuales, pero si no espabilan, para entonces, sus antiguos impositores ya tendrán toda la pasta colocada a plazo (y además a un mejor interés) para atar intereses en el periodo mas largo posiblemente en proceso de bajada de tipos de BDE.


----------



## pedrot (3 Ene 2009)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Y has tardado en negociar un nuevo depósito. Al menos, hasta el 31 de diciembre , a pesar de las bajadas de tipos habidas y anunciadas, había ofertas del 5,7-5,8 % abundantes (para nuevos clientes y/o cantidades). Si te das prisa seguro que todavía te los pueden ofrecer.
> 
> La guerra por el cash está encarnizada.
> 
> ...




Sí, la verdad es que me he dormido un poco, también había una posibilidad de que hubiera necesitado la pasta para un tema, pero no es disculpa.

Me he abierto cuenta en uno-e a ver si me da tiempo a aprovechar el depósito ese al 5%


De las cajas de las que hablais no me fio un pelo.Prefiero bancos.


----------



## Neo (4 Ene 2009)

Hace unos 15 días yo hice un depósito a 18 meses al 6,15 % TAE en Caja España, para dinero nuevo.
Creo que sigue la oferta; es comprobarlo.
Suerte


----------



## tucapital.es (4 Ene 2009)

No no.

La oferta de Caja España murió el 31 de Diciembre. Ahora mismo ese depósito está al 4.21% TAE 4,25% TIN..

Salu2.


----------



## Neo (4 Ene 2009)

....Oño, lo cogí por los pelos.
La diferencia es sustancial. Gracias por la información.


----------



## tucapital.es (4 Ene 2009)

Efectivamente. 

A fecha de 1 de Enero los depósitos han bajado de media más de 1,5%. En el caso del Depósito de Caja España ha sido de 2%. Una pasada de diferencia.

Salu2.


----------

